# Possible adoption :3



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

I applied to adopt these to wonderful Siamese dumbo's from the humane society because nobody else wants them :/. The'yre awesome and they give you kisses on your nose if you hold them up and they are so affectionate and love cuddles. The chubby guy in the yellow bed is a rex


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

That face.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

Very cute! When will you hear back from them to know if you can adopt them or not?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh Jesus. That face. He is such a squish!


----------



## Borntorodeo (Feb 28, 2014)

So cute! I love Siamese. I hope you are approved and you are able to adopt them!


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

I should know tomorrow. Still trying to adopt out 8 babies though so itll be a handful


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sure they'll do great in your care! I've been looking at the picture and the one at the front is the spitting image of my Sully. Red eyed Siamese, dumbo, very similar  beautiful boys!


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

They say they think theyre brothers, and they told me that when they came in their hammock was filthy, so they took it out to wash it and they whined and squeaked until they had it back. I think they were very loved and they love to be held. But ive never heard of ratties givibg kisses lol.


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh they also come with a critter nation cage for free so i'll add a cube on top for our girles when her babies are all adopted out.


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

Free cage? Wow!! I've been wanting to look into adopting from my humane society.


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah shelby critternation cages are 150-250$ usually on amazon so 30$ for 2 lovely boys and a cage is sweet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Borntorodeo (Feb 28, 2014)

That's a steal! Most rescues and humane societies in my area only adopt out the rats and keep the cages. Whether they came in with the rats or not.


----------

